# monitor heater



## jamesg1 (Mar 17, 2011)

*List of what needs maintenance*

My Monitor kero heater 2400 displayed E-13 (empty tank).
All the monitor heaters are the same except for the circuit board.
I own a 441 repair manual; there is no available 2400 repair manual as sold only
to licensed dealers.

List of corrective measures:
1. replace the tank filter if over 2 yrs. old
2. clean the filter on the heater (see owner's manual)
3. clean the filter on a lifter pump (if used & see manual)
4. remove the cover to front of heater; then look for a split
rubber hose from a control valve to the heater pump (that the unit
that u were suppose to clean the filter on). Manuals show all these
devices. Replace the hose bought at any auto supply store. These hoses are good for only about 3 yrs, then they split allowing no vacuum.
5. remove the fuel feed tube from pump to the burner chamber.
The tube\copper tube is probably clogged with carbon. Use a 5/64 drill bit.
6. Ream out the feed tube which is inside the burner chamber. Use a cut
insulation "lightening rod" to poke through until it stops.

Unless there is an air pocket in your pipe from tank to heater, then you have
corrected the problem.

I did all of this one step at a time. My heater would fire up for awhile then shut down.
Problem was ALL OF THE ABOVE, as I had not had the heater service in 4-5 yrs. I would correct one step & burner would work, for hours, then E-13.
Did same for each of above steps.
The most incorrect problem was: split rubber tubing & carbon clogged
fuel line from pump to chamber.
I just saved you a $125. repair service call; IF YOU CAN FOLLOW DIRECTIONS.
Otherwise call a knowledgeable repair man.
Jim


----------



## Darken (Nov 23, 2021)

winda said:


> i keep getting E14 and have a full tank of fuel..........and sometimes reads E-13 does anyone have any input........tks


Best answer/solution I have seen anywhere! Jim


jamesg1 said:


> *List of what needs maintenance*
> 
> My Monitor kero heater 2400 displayed E-13 (empty tank).
> All the monitor heaters are the same except for the circuit board.
> ...


Best response/solution I have ever seen. Not to mention, my Monty is back on line! Thanks Jim! You're my friend!


----------

